

The search for the perfect startup - misstatiana
http://meetthefounders.com/meet-eddy-lu-and-daishin-sugano-founders-of-g

======
allantyoung
Hey this was a very entertaining writeup by misstatiana. I liked sort of
running around with these guys from finance on Wall Street to China to cream
puff franchises to YC. I got the sense that Eddy and Daishin are two guys who
know how to have fun and kick butt at the same time.

------
abstractbill
The grubwithus guys strike me as being a little crazy in all the right ways. I
have a feeling they're going to go very far.

------
sinaiman
I've always wanted to be like these guys, living with nothing but a laptop and
a mission haha! This has been my dream since high school, it's really
inspiring to see that it's not as crazy as I thought it was.

------
Blocks8
“We left everything behind to do startups, because that is what we wanted to
do more than anything. It doesn’t feel like we are making a sacrifice.” -
amen!

